# Laser Pointer



## Tina2329 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok....please tell me if anyone has ever used the laser pointer with their V and regretted it. My husband plays with our V with the laser pointer which makes him crazy in my opinion. Once he stops using it, Riley is constantly looking for the light for the next hour and the only way to get him focused on something else is to completely remove him and place him in his crate. I have tried to advise him not to do this..Am I being too hard, should I just let Riley have fun?


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I advise against using a laser pointer because is can cause a dog to become obsessed with flashes of light. Once they become shadow chasers, it is almost impossible to break them of the habit.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

The past few times I've seen this topic come up, it sounded like most people would recommend against it. Tina hit the nail right on the head. It can make them obsessive in a very bad way.


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

I got advised not to use one too and am glad I didn't. Rossi rides the cusp of being obsessed with some lights now even without having used one; but at least I can snap him out of it. I'd hate to think what he would be like if I had played with a laser light!


----------



## Tina2329 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you for all of your comments. This just reinforces my decision to be firm with my husband. I know that he thinks that this is not harmful, but I can already see that Riley can easily become obsessive if he isn't already! I really do not want a CRAZY OCD dog.


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

I love how there is just as much people training as there is dog training here!  My fiance is training me too!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

You can't make a dog become obsessive. They either have the obsessive tendency or don't. We have used a laser pointer to entertain our dogs for years and years. Our two love to play but don't obsess about it. Our daughter had a yellow lab that was obsessed with chasing a Frisbee. He would sit in front you and look back and forth between you and the frisbee all day. Our neighbor has a yellow lab that will chase the Frisbee until he collapses from the heat in the summers. Some dogs are obsessive and some are not. Our experience is that most are not. They love to play but also know how to chillax. 

Just my take on the subject!


----------

